# Anyone see feral hogs in Kansas or Oklahoma?



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Would love to help remove feral hogs from the property with my dogs but was wondering how many hogs are seen in Kansas since that's where I live. I have to go to Oklahoma once in a while to keep my dogs' skills in hog hunting.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Just wondering in Kansas can you still hunt Hogs on Public Land I know here in Missouri you can't?

I was just Baiting and Calling and Government put a stop to it.

big rockpile


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Rock; 25 years ago there were hogs on the Weyerhauser forest lands in S. Ok and I hunted them off my ATV there. By the time I left there were hogs in the river bottoms near Tulsa and some fellows there had hog dogs. None that I know of here in NW Arkansas but the wildlife people say there are many in the govt lands S. of here. Illegal to hunt. The wildlife people think they can do better trapping. We will see.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I ran hog hounds and crosses for several years... There's hogs west and south of Vinita OK, south east of Miami, lost in South East ok.....In Missouri they're all over Mark Twain Forrest, there's hogs on the east side of beaver lake, Hobbs, All over Buffalo, Newton, Carrol, Madison, Washington, Franklin counties all have good populations.... If you know where to look....The issue is there's always that landowner with his personal 3.5 acre ponderosa that's anti hounds.... It's too hard to hunt them in Arkansas..... And add that the G&F cut off public land hunting and it's just not worth it.... 
Also theyre not hard to find on the Arkansas River from Tulsa to Conway...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

bobp said:


> I ran hog hounds and crosses for several years... There's hogs west and south of Vinita OK, south east of Miami, lost in South East ok.....In Missouri they're all over Mark Twain Forrest, there's hogs on the east side of beaver lake, Hobbs, All over Buffalo, Newton, Carrol, Madison, Washington, Franklin counties all have good populations.... If you know where to look....The issue is there's always that landowner with his personal 3.5 acre ponderosa that's anti hounds.... It's too hard to hunt them in Arkansas..... And add that the G&F cut off public land hunting and it's just not worth it....
> Also theyre not hard to find on the Arkansas River from Tulsa to Conway...


It is illegal to hunt Hogs on Mark Twain Forrest or COE Lands. I drove to Rolla and asked them about Mark Twain and they told me MDC put a stop to all Hog hunting on Public Lands. Said I would be Fined and lose my Hunting Rights if I got caught.

big rockpile


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Ya Arkansas did the same...But I've killed hogs in mark Twain.... And on Crowder.... But that was several years ago


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

bobp said:


> Ya Arkansas did the same...But I've killed hogs in mark Twain.... And on Crowder.... But that was several years ago


I was killing Hogs by Truman Lake. The MDC is getting Big Money to eradicate Hogs one of the stipulations is no Hunting. Thing is I went talked to them last Fall they are not after them where I hunted, said they eradicated them there. I was thinking if there is not Hogs there how can they give me grief over killing something not there. Now they are telling everybody Feral Hogs are full of Disease and can't be ate.

But tell me this if the MDC is getting money on these Hogs are they really wanting to eradicate them? Same as I told them why would I want to eradicate something I enjoy hunting?

big rockpile


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

The Biologist in Russleville over the wildlife management areas told me several years ago that he believes stopping the hunting will stop the hogs because it's the hunters perpetuating the issue by turning loose new stock to hunt.
I've killed over a thousand wild hogs. Showed him pics... He stood by his point.
I ended up hunting mostly in the little river country in SE Oklahoma.... More hogs, more roads, way less people.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Missouri has well over 50 thousand feral hogs right now and they're increasing. MDC is dirty. They don't want to admit that their trapping efforts are not paying off because hogs are incredibly smart. If they see one of their brethren stuck in a trap, they don't bother entering. I've also had friends who videotaped mama hogs opening the trap door to let their babies in the trap to eat up the bait and then they would finish and start squealing. Mama would mosey over to the trap door and open it to let them run back out. MDC will count a female as 6 to 10 hogs because they're usually pregnant and they will include the dead fetuses in the daily count to get their numbers up. I believe MDC simply doesn't want people hunting hogs on MDC owned lands. Not all public lands in Missouri are under the control of MDC. So if the land isn't owned by MDC, you can hunt the hogs on it. A combination of trapping, hunting, and hog dog hunting will help cut the numbers down immensely.

As for Oklahoma, they're being overrun with hogs. Last count, I believe they said over a million hogs. Most of Oklahoma is covered in hogs with the exception of Northwest and perhaps the northern part of Oklahoma but online sources are saying they're on all 77 counties in Oklahoma now. They're going to get there sooner or later. Texas has 2 to 5 million depending on where the reports are being taken. It stands to reason the hogs are spreading into Kansas. As for hunting hogs in public lands in Kansas, don't! If they catch you with a feral hog on public lands or lands owned by the state, they will fine you between $1k-$5k PER HOG that you have killed or caught. Now with that said, there is a loop hole that the state does not want known. Legally anyone can hunt hogs in Kansas on private lands. The thing is technically you're supposed to have a written letter from the landowner stating that YOU have permission to remove hogs. Keep in mind, never call it hog hunting! Or the words "hunting" ever mentioned in the letter. Simply state that you are providing a feral hog removal service for free. They don't want people getting ideas that they can make a living doing hog removal services. The letters must be on file at the Kansas Livestock Commissioner's office. If you're caught doing hog removal services without the letters on file, they can't really do anything because you're doing it on private property and helping out farmers/ranchers. What they want to do when they get those letters of permission is to HORN in and say they want to provide the services on their cost and equipment. They have done the helicopter riding shooting sessions on the Oklahoma/Kansas borders with landowners who gave permission for them to trespass. Of course, guess who pays for the expensive aircraft gas? The taxpayers! Plus the state officials get to put their nosy noses where it does not belong but the landowners in Kansas are so cowed that they literally allow them to trespass. Only a few landowners in the SE corner of the state have told the officials to stay the heck off their properties. Either that or the landowners do not know what to do or how to catch the feral hogs. I'm hoping to print out a few fliers along with my business cards and seeing who needs help and giving advice and seeing if the numbers are really higher this year compared to maybe 3 or 4 years ago then I perhaps will take the effort to get a way to buy a moveable hog trap and all that considering I don't have a truck and don't have a complete team of hog dogs. I have dogs that will find them but I don't have catch dogs at all yet.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

TedH71 said:


> Missouri has well over 50 thousand feral hogs right now and they're increasing. MDC is dirty. They don't want to admit that their trapping efforts are not paying off because hogs are incredibly smart. If they see one of their brethren stuck in a trap, they don't bother entering. I've also had friends who videotaped mama hogs opening the trap door to let their babies in the trap to eat up the bait and then they would finish and start squealing. Mama would mosey over to the trap door and open it to let them run back out. MDC will count a female as 6 to 10 hogs because they're usually pregnant and they will include the dead fetuses in the daily count to get their numbers up. I believe MDC simply doesn't want people hunting hogs on MDC owned lands. Not all public lands in Missouri are under the control of MDC. So if the land isn't owned by MDC, you can hunt the hogs on it. A combination of trapping, hunting, and hog dog hunting will help cut the numbers down immensely.
> 
> As for Oklahoma, they're being overrun with hogs. Last count, I believe they said over a million hogs. Most of Oklahoma is covered in hogs with the exception of Northwest and perhaps the northern part of Oklahoma but online sources are saying they're on all 77 counties in Oklahoma now. They're going to get there sooner or later. Texas has 2 to 5 million depending on where the reports are being taken. It stands to reason the hogs are spreading into Kansas. As for hunting hogs in public lands in Kansas, don't! If they catch you with a feral hog on public lands or lands owned by the state, they will fine you between $1k-$5k PER HOG that you have killed or caught. Now with that said, there is a loop hole that the state does not want known. Legally anyone can hunt hogs in Kansas on private lands. The thing is technically you're supposed to have a written letter from the landowner stating that YOU have permission to remove hogs. Keep in mind, never call it hog hunting! Or the words "hunting" ever mentioned in the letter. Simply state that you are providing a feral hog removal service for free. They don't want people getting ideas that they can make a living doing hog removal services. The letters must be on file at the Kansas Livestock Commissioner's office. If you're caught doing hog removal services without the letters on file, they can't really do anything because you're doing it on private property and helping out farmers/ranchers. What they want to do when they get those letters of permission is to HORN in and say they want to provide the services on their cost and equipment. They have done the helicopter riding shooting sessions on the Oklahoma/Kansas borders with landowners who gave permission for them to trespass. Of course, guess who pays for the expensive aircraft gas? The taxpayers! Plus the state officials get to put their nosy noses where it does not belong but the landowners in Kansas are so cowed that they literally allow them to trespass. Only a few landowners in the SE corner of the state have told the officials to stay the heck off their properties. Either that or the landowners do not know what to do or how to catch the feral hogs. I'm hoping to print out a few fliers along with my business cards and seeing who needs help and giving advice and seeing if the numbers are really higher this year compared to maybe 3 or 4 years ago then I perhaps will take the effort to get a way to buy a moveable hog trap and all that considering I don't have a truck and don't have a complete team of hog dogs. I have dogs that will find them but I don't have catch dogs at all yet.


You are wrong on all counts. MDC has went to Boar Buster Traps, check them out.

All Public Lands in Missouri is off Limits to Feral Hog hunting including Mark Twain National Forest and Corps of Engineer Lands. Please don't be telling people different because they will get Fines and Lose of Hunting Privileges in several states.

This is all easy to check out.

big rockpile


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I am talking with some friends in Missouri who do only hog dog hunting. I am seeing whether there are some public lands that MDC does NOT run or own that allows hog hunting because I was under the impression that not all public lands are owned or run by MDC. As for the Boar Busters, I don't know anything about that but what I've been told by my buddies is that they have run across what MDC does to the hogs they trap. They will kill the hogs and toss the bodies in the brush because they want to discourage people from using feral hogs for food by claiming the feral hogs are disease ridden, etc. We all know that feral hogs are more than edible. Yes, MDC officials have been caught claiming on record they will give an estimate by claiming one female hog is actually a few more because they consider all female hogs to be constantly pregnant and capable of having 2 litters a year which is possible. MDC claims they trapped 5,500 hogs in year 2017 when everyone else doubts it's that high because they have not been doing a good job. I have a farmer buddy who works as a farmer full time and he hog hunts a lot with his dogs and he has officially caught over 521 hogs just in 2017 when the MDC can't really prove the hogs they caught were the numbers they claim they have caught. I will definitely get back to you on the public lands comment.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Boar Buster Traps cost $6,000 apiece. They are a Circle Corral Type Trap that sets up about waste high, is tripped by Cell Phone anywhere in the world. They have cameras set up watching on their Phones, when a whole Sounder is in they trip the Trap.

I seen several of the old Traps, they would catch a few Hogs then start catching Deer.

big rockpile










My Baiting


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

TedH71 said:


> I am talking with some friends in Missouri who do only hog dog hunting. I am seeing whether there are some public lands that MDC does NOT run or own that allows hog hunting because I was under the impression that not all public lands are owned or run by MDC. As for the Boar Busters, I don't know anything about that but what I've been told by my buddies is that they have run across what MDC does to the hogs they trap. They will kill the hogs and toss the bodies in the brush because they want to discourage people from using feral hogs for food by claiming the feral hogs are disease ridden, etc. We all know that feral hogs are more than edible. Yes, MDC officials have been caught claiming on record they will give an estimate by claiming one female hog is actually a few more because they consider all female hogs to be constantly pregnant and capable of having 2 litters a year which is possible. MDC claims they trapped 5,500 hogs in year 2017 when everyone else doubts it's that high because they have not been doing a good job. I have a farmer buddy who works as a farmer full time and he hog hunts a lot with his dogs and he has officially caught over 521 hogs just in 2017 when the MDC can't really prove the hogs they caught were the numbers they claim they have caught. I will definitely get back to you on the public lands comment.


They went to the Mark Twain National Forest Office in Rolla and told them they needed to stop hunting on their Lands and the people in Rolla agreed, same with Corps of Engineer Lands. But think of it this way who is going to give people Tickets on these Lands for Violations. Yes MDC Agents, they have checked me many times. They are the same ones that will give a person a Ticket for running Hogs.

big rockpile


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Ok, I posted a question on FB and this is the replies I got: As long as it’s not MDC land you can hunt hogs. Meaning national forest is free game. We hunt them all the time. Federal ground dont follow state ground laws, like some mentioned, mark twain, also mingo where huntin is allowed.

So there you go!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

TedH71 said:


> Ok, I posted a question on FB and this is the replies I got: As long as it’s not MDC land you can hunt hogs. Meaning national forest is free game. We hunt them all the time. Federal ground dont follow state ground laws, like some mentioned, mark twain, also mingo where huntin is allowed.
> 
> So there you go!


Ok you are wrong call (573) 364-4621 it is MTNF Headquarters in Rolla.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok just got off the Phone with MDC in Jefferson City she said have to get a hold of the Head Quarters of the area to know if you have permission to hunt Feral Hogs in that area but none of them like you hunting them.

Ok I was just relaying what was told to me a year ago which was a flat out NO! But seems they have changed their mind on this. So for most part TedH71 is right but I tell you that you do the right thing and call any Headquarters they will him haw around and won't say yes or no they will say they discourage it.

I really like hunting them but don't want to get in trouble.

big rockpile


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

This is not real hunting but down in Arkansas 12 years ago three pigs escaped to the woods. This is all on PRIVET land so no approval needed (I Hope). Now there are over thirty hogs there all sizes. I helped friends chase them in and pen them six weeks ago into twelve acres with good fence. They have been feeding all they want so none interested in escape. I'm going to help them eat our way out of the hog business. Saturday we made a lot of sausage and it was good.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok when I was a kid we would raise hogs in the brush.

Had to be careful a sow bury down in a nest you walk up on her not knowing she might put you up a tree.

But them hogs would do better in the brush than in a pen.

big rockpile


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

MDC is trying to get people to quit hunting hogs so they can get in the business themselves and start charging people money to hire them to get rid of the hogs. My Missouri friends are speculating that sooner or later, MDC or Missouri is going to charge a game tag per hog like they do in California! So they are just going to continue hunting the forestry lands and to try to prove MDC wrong. Yeah, I agree with you and that people should call first but MDC is not exactly happy about people continuing to do the hog hunting thing.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

TedH71 said:


> MDC is trying to get people to quit hunting hogs so they can get in the business themselves and start charging people money to hire them to get rid of the hogs. My Missouri friends are speculating that sooner or later, MDC or Missouri is going to charge a game tag per hog like they do in California! So they are just going to continue hunting the forestry lands and to try to prove MDC wrong. Yeah, I agree with you and that people should call first but MDC is not exactly happy about people continuing to do the hog hunting thing.


Ok I told my wife the heck with them because I call they are not going to say if it is ok or not. They are going to say they are trying to discourage Hog Hunting.

See like I say with MTNF and COE a year ago they said absolutely NO! They are saying now they discourage it because it interferes with MDC Trapping. I asked them 3X if I shoot a Hog on MTNF or COE Lands will I get in trouble. I never got a straight answer. So I told them if I'm not going to get in trouble hunting Hogs on MTNF or COE Lands I'm hunting them and I'm not telling you where they are.

I kind of lost my cool with them because I couldn't get a straight answer. Several even people working for MDC say MDC is making a mistake. But like I say if MDC is making Big Money to eradicate Hogs, where is the incentive to eradicate them long as they are making money?

Oh they told me they started doing this because it worked so well in Kansas. I told them there is a bunch of difference in Kansas and Missouri.

big rockpile


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Yep, you're correct. Missouri has lots of heavily wooded hills/mountains where hogs can hide out while in Kansas, the only places they can hide out is in the SE corner where there are mountains/hills that they can hide out under the trees. We still are having feral hogs!


----------

